
The Great Emu War (1932) - artur_makly
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War
======
strangecasts
I understand why they had to, but I'm still a bit sad Wikipedia axed the edits
that added the standard military conflict infobox with "Australian dignity"
listed as a casualty

